# Nelson--Non-Members Please Read This



## HMF (Aug 7, 2017)

Nelson is barely on the forum anymore. It is run by the staff and the members.
The forum is nearly 7 years old. That means it has been almost 7 years since his initial appearance on other forums, and almost 5 years since some members went to MWF.  It also means that if you have any hesitation to join because of him, you need not. He is rarely here, and, when he is, he is doing administrative tasks.


----------



## MikeWi (Aug 7, 2017)

Heard lots of bad things about him on other forums, but I've never seen a reason for any of it here.  They can all take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## David S (Aug 7, 2017)

Management said:


> Nelson is barely on the forum anymore. It is run by the staff and the members.
> The forum is nearly 7 years old. That means it has been almost 7 years since his initial appearance on other forums, and almost 5 years since some members went to MWF.  It also means that if you have any hesitation to join because of him, you need not. He is rarely here, and, when he is, he is doing administrative tasks.


This is an awesome site.  Is Nelson ok?

David


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2017)

I have been away for a while. There have been some medical and job-related issues I won't bore you with, and I have been pumping time into getting some stuff done on my house before I am too old to do it. I am again trying to mend the fences, and encourage the folks MikeWi is referring to to bury the hatchet and come visit. It is probably a losing effort, but I don't give up easy. It has been almost 7 years now, since I was on two of those sites, and 5 years since another site spun off from here. Since I am not around much anyway, I figured they could let old dogs lie and you guys could interact with those of them that can be civil in order to preserve information that will disappear otherwise. Every day, another site goes down, and you get a 404 error, another old-timer passes, and that is more manual machining information gone, and a piece of our history we can't recover.  I guess it's a lot to hope for. You guys basically run this place anyway without me.  This place will pass down when I'm gone, and I want those who get it to have a storehouse of information they can access.


----------



## David S (Aug 8, 2017)

One of the things that must prevail is the family friendly atmosphere.  Machining information not withstanding that is the key thing that keeps me here and makes me want to contribute.

Sincerely,

David


----------



## HMF (Aug 9, 2017)

I know you guys make people feel welcome here. I honestly feel you do better without my uptight ways, so I stay out of things as much as possible.  I let you do what you do well.  I wish you were all closer, so I could learn real time. Maybe if/when we go to Florida I can see some of your shops. 

I think we need to talk about innovative ways to improve this place and male it better.


----------

